# COVID leave updates



## DC Diva (Feb 26, 2022)

I see on the pay and benefits site Target finally updated COVID leaves to pay 100% only when tied to a positive test.  No more ”I feel sick and am going to tested” unconfirmed full pay vacations.  They finally realized that is what sick pay should be for, when you don’t feel 100%, but really aren’t sick enough to need medical care.  A negative test gets you nothing.  Maybe, just maybe, this will cause everyone to actually show up and stay at work when they are needed, so teams can get back to a fair job rotation plan rather than the ones that consistently work being expected to perform the work of 3-4 people.  I for one am happy Target finally made a COVID decision that makes sense.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Feb 27, 2022)

I agree, and this is why I hate human nature. Target offered a great benefit so it’s tm’s could have financial piece of mind, and people took advantage of it. There are people at my dc that took covid vacation at least 10 times. One girl even posted pics on Fb saying she was going on a road trip with her daughter when she was on covid leave.


----------



## Johnyj7657 (Feb 27, 2022)

I wonder what happens go the 80+ hours of emergency time I have never used that's supposed to be for covid.

Do we just lose it at some point


----------



## DC Diva (Feb 28, 2022)

Not sure about that, the only COVID leave showing on the benefits site is for positive test only.  Gone is the paid quarrantine, gone is the vulnerableTM, gone is the COVID recovery for an adverse vaccine reaction.  Wouldnt be surprised if the emergency bank is removed when all the other banks merge together.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 4, 2022)

I thought that's how it's supposed to be done from the beginning


----------

